# Opinions on background (pics)



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I like it better with the white background myself.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree. You'll get used to the background and realize that the plants stand out better against the background.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I like the frosted background. It's different, but looks really good. Everything stands out nicely. Oh and great looking tank by the way.


----------



## KristenP (Sep 1, 2013)

It definitely makes the plants stand out more.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I'm a fan of the frosted background as well.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like the frosted background is running away with it 

Really nice tank by the way!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

I prefer it open. The tank loses a sense of depth with the film. Maybe if it were more transparent?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Your tank is unreal


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

frost


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Frosted.

The open background creates an unnatural horzion line effect...VERY distracting


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody!



mot said:


> I prefer it open. The tank loses a sense of depth with the film. Maybe if it were more transparent?


This is why I'm on the fence. I took a bunch of pics tonight and I'm till not sure...



DogFish said:


> The open background creates an unnatural horzion line effect...VERY distracting


That's what made me try the frost.


----------



## IDaCookieMonsta (Jul 21, 2013)

Loving the frosted it just makes it look clean.


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

The background gives the plant that little bit more 'pop'.

Have you considered a black background? Or is it too late to go back?


----------



## spidangular (Nov 28, 2012)

i didn't notice the line at first. i like it open and agree with the statement about the depth. i say paint it black or get something that is black or that you can paint black to stick behind it. spray paint and poster board if you want to try it out.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Mides said:


> Have you considered a black background? Or is it too late to go back?


It's not too late. I woke up this morning and looked at it after a nights sleep and peeled it off. I know more people voted for it, but mot pointed out my main issue — it looses depth. It only takes 5 minutes to put it back on if I want it back. I'm going to try something darker. I really appreciate all the feedback!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay... testing a black background. I think it's way better.


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Open always looks bad. We try and replicate a little slice of something in our house that isn't meant to be there, and then ruin it by seeing some dudes couch on the other side of it, lol! 
White and black both look way better, but they are different looks for sure. I think the fish will pop more on the black though. I think I might like the black more, but it is close.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

The open back makes your wood almost disappear and the frosted while showing the wood and plants better loses depth.The black background has the best of both worlds.Beautiful tank you have there.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

By the way how about some info on your tank.Size,substrate,lighting,etc


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> By the way how about some info on your tank.Size,substrate,lighting,etc


Sure. It's a low iron Mr Aqua that's identical to a 60p. Substrate is aquasoil. The lighting is a Finnex Ray 2 with four supplemental strips of 5050 SMD RGB LEDs. The extra LED's are controlled/scheduled with an arduino to add red lighting during the photo period, with dawn, dusk, and moonlight settings surrounding it. I also have pressurized CO2 and dose EI.

Here is my journal: Fallen Tree Branch 60cm


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I like the frosted but you could put sunken pirate ship scene on it and this tank would still be awesome.


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> It's not too late. I woke up this morning and looked at it after a nights sleep and peeled it off. I know more people voted for it, but mot pointed out my main issue — it looses depth. It only takes 5 minutes to put it back on if I want it back. I'm going to try something darker. I really appreciate all the feedback!


I knew a black background would look better! Very nice.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Mides said:


> I knew a black background would look better! Very nice.


Yep... you called it. Thanks!


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

May I ask what you are using for a black background? It sounds like it's very easy to put on and off. Any bubbles?


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Black is beautiful!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

ipkiss said:


> May I ask what you are using for a black background? It sounds like it's very easy to put on and off. Any bubbles?


The black background was a test and is not usable (a big heavy piece of black dark room fabric). I need to get something permanent. At least I know I like how it looks.


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

I like the black and none, have you experimented with lighting the wall behind it from the base of the tank?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I think both backgrounds look nice. The black makes the wood disappear and while it adds an illusion of depth, IMO it now appears that the plants are bunched together too tightly and that defeats the purpose of adding depth. I would have kept the lighter background, but it's your tank and the black does look much better than no background.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the white IMO they both look good hard choice


----------



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

You may or may not want to show us your house, but in my opinion it's impossible to judge without seeing the tank's surroundings as well.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

zachawry said:


> You may or may not want to show us your house, but in my opinion it's impossible to judge without seeing the tank's surroundings as well.


This was about 2 months ago, before the tank really filled in nice.


----------



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

Looks like a nice bright room, so I would vote for white.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

zachawry said:


> Looks like a nice bright room, so I would vote for white.


I agree.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I really like the frosted background! It brightens up the tank.

Whiskey


----------



## harsaphes (Oct 10, 2005)

Do The White Thing.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I really appreciate all the feedback I'm getting here!

I think part of the problem I'm having with the frosted/white background is that the wood and some of the taller plants cast shadows on it. It makes me see the background itself, which is what I don't want. I want it to disappear. Part of this is because the Ray 2 is a thin/narrow light. I think if I had a wider light where it was spread out more from front to back, I wouldn't see the shadows. I think that's why I'm feeling that it looses depth.

It's not as evident in the first pic I posted, but it is in these:


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I see your point.

Having the space between the wall and the tank did give it a sense of depth, the black has great contrast with the plants, but you almost loose that nice wood in it.

What would white look like? What if you placed it on the wall and not directly on the tank?

Whiskey


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I like backgrounds on tanks (exception for those meant to be viewed from either side of course). I think the reason is that it pulls the tank's composition together as a unit and divorces it visually and in our brain from the rest of the room. (Equipment disappears more readily too). This is good unless you have the tank integrated into a larger scene like with paludariums.

Color is a personal choice and the feedback here certainly points out the advantages of each. Since we have a beautiful tank and have already seen black and white, it would be interesting to see a 50% gray or other points in between. 

All my tanks have black backgrounds; I think all colors pop more this way.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Since we have a beautiful tank and have already seen black and white, it would be interesting to see a 50% gray or other points in between.


Well, I work for a big graphics company and have access to a vast array of printers and substrates (paper... not gravel). I think that's a good idea. I'll see what I can get printed up. Might be interesting to try a few.


----------



## Jomamma (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep...frosted. Mo better


----------



## Mides (Sep 15, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> I think part of the problem I'm having with the frosted/white background is that the wood and some of the taller plants cast shadows on it. It makes me see the background itself, which is what I don't want. I want it to disappear.


Could you somehow light the tank from the back or underneath to eliminate the shadow, but not actually light the tank further to avoid to algae problems?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the frosted sort of provides that scene in photos where the background is blurred and the things in the foreground is in focus. The minor issue with shadowing is superceded by this aspect of bringing focus to the foreground. 

Black actually hides the details of the wood like rwaters mentioned and clear is a bit distracting and takes away from the tank itself... as if looking through a window. My vote is for frosted. looks very classy


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

I would give the backlight thing a try. You can also buy some cheap foam core board and try a bunch of different colors behind the frosted surface. If you angle the board, and cast the light on it instead of the tank, it will create a cool gradient effect.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

A little off topic but what is that beautiful plant running left to right behind the hair grass.Thanks and your tank is fantastic...


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

It definitely does look a lot better with the frosted background.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Doogy262 said:


> A little off topic but what is that beautiful plant running left to right behind the hair grass.Thanks and your tank is fantastic...


Thanks!

The hair grass is actually UG, and the clover-looking plant I think you are referring to is hydrocotyle tripartita japan. It's a great plant. It grows really fast, is easy to to trim, and is also very easy to shape as you trim. As you can see I have it trimmed almost into a hedge that rises up as it goes back to the right. You just have to stay on top of it, because it can invade quickly.



HuntCast said:


> I would give the backlight thing a try. You can also buy some cheap foam core board and try a bunch of different colors behind the frosted surface. If you angle the board, and cast the light on it instead of the tank, it will create a cool gradient effect.


I'm not sure how I could light it and have it look right, but I like the idea. 

I was back in our photo studio today and spotted this light diffuser (pic below). It uses almost the exact same frosted material as the background I've been testing. If I made something like this, and then set it slightly back from the tank, it might be an interesting effect, and I don't think it'd catch shadows. I have lots of the frosted material, and I have the wood, so it'd only take me a few minutes to make one.

It also made me thing I could run the frosted material between my acrylic light poles, which would set it 2" behind the tank glass. Both are interesting ideas I'll have to try out.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I look forward to seeing it!

Whiskey


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

AnotherHobby said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The hair grass is actually UG, and the clover-looking plant I think you are referring to is hydrocotyle tripartita japan. It's a great plant. It grows really fast, is easy to to trim, and is also very easy to shape as you trim. As you can see I have it trimmed almost into a hedge that rises up as it goes back to the right. You just have to stay on top of it, because it can invade quickly.
> 
> ...


I think that's a great idea, you could even attach a small light strip on the bottom frame behind the material to hide it and create a very cool effect.


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

Update?


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

my vote is for frosted


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

samwoo2go said:


> Update?


I'm currently running with the frosted background, but it's not attached to the tank glass. Instead, it's attached to the two acrylic poles 2" behind the tank. It's not as white as the frosted, or as dark as the black, and it's better than the wall. 

I'm going to try a few other things as well. I'm having fun mixing it up. Here is a pic with the current background.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm using a 2'x4' Bubble texture light defuser panel used for commercial ceiling figures. Go mine at HomeDepot. I feel the shadows are the best part of using it. I used painted on Black, Blue and light Green background for years. They looked OK ....but, they never gave me an impression of being real. Like is you stuck you head underwater to take a look. A few minutes watching an underwater video an one sees the underwater shadow.

Here's my 1st video attempt with the HomeDepot background on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-F1YEOE2Ng

A way to get some depth & shadows can be down with a flat white poster board. Cut it 1" to 2"s longer than the tank. attach at each end. There will be a bow in the middle. The open space will allow ambient light in creating shadow effect that fades out from the middle.

Another favorite is Auto window tint, buy the 5%, also called Limo Tint. I have that on a tank I'm currently setting up.


----------

